# .htaccess - ModRewrite



## soezkan (9. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ich schreibe hier in die richtige Forenkategorie.
Mit RewriteRule bin ich noch ein ziemlicher Neuling.

Und zwar benötige ich eine Möglichkeit, eine Rule so
zu gestalten, damit ich eine Extravariable mitgeben kann
um diese dann als $_GET in meinem PHP auszulesen.

Im Moment habe ich:
*RewriteRule ^([^/\.]+)?$ index.php?page=$1 [L]*

Ich würde aber gerne soetwas machen wie:
http://www.meineseite.com/buchung?type=hallo
(oder eine Folge von Variablen wie 
".....?type=hallo&content=xxx&var1=374")

Jetzt soll mir folgendes übergeben werden:

```
Array
(
    [page] => buchung
    [type] => hallo
)
```

*wie lautet hierzu die RewriteRule **** ?*

Vielen Dank für Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße
Soezkan


----------

